# How does eveyone transport their bikes?



## Nickinator (Sep 23, 2011)

With the middleweight bikes I can (carefully) fit two on my 2-arm hitch carrier (with lots of padding/bungies to prevent rubbing), but with our balloon tire bikes, no way are two fitting on that rack. Not without damaging something anyway. 
I have a utility trailer with sides and a wood floor, do they make braces/stands that could easily be bolted down/removed?
How does everyone travel with them?
Thx! Darcie


----------



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

My next project as a matter of fact.........just starting to think about it..........looking for ideas.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 23, 2011)

Saris Cycle-On. I've had one for about 8-10 years. It has been attached to my car for about 100,000 total miles, on and off. It's hauled every type of bike. Starting to wear out now, but it owes me nothing.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 23, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Saris Cycle-On. I've had one for about 8-10 years. It has been attached to my car for about 100,000 total miles, on and off. It's hauled every type of bike. Starting to wear out now, but it owes me nothing.




Can you fit 2 big balloon tire bikes on it?


----------



## kunzog (Sep 23, 2011)

This rear carrier fits into a standard hitch receiver. I can safely carry 2 balloon tired bikes and add another in a pinch.  I added channels on steel mesh floor for the wheels and a support bar that folds down that I attach the handle bars to. I have also used it to carry high wheel bikes. You are not limited to bicycles, you can also use it for sports and camping equip and garden supplies.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 23, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> Can you fit 2 big balloon tire bikes on it?




Ya it can fit 2 ballooners on it, sometimes the holder-bar portion of it sits on top of the extra long front fenders, this bugs me, a lot. I wrap the bars with a towel and first aid fabric tape, it does the trick.

NOW, that rack that Kunzog made, that thing's PERFECT for ballooners. Show us more Kunzog!!!


----------



## slick (Sep 23, 2011)

Usually I just lasso the nearest car and let it pull me where i need to go on long trips. Just kidding!

I made one out of scrap angle iron for the bed of my pickup that holds 8 ballooners in it, 4 forward,4 rearward. Works fine and the tailgate closes too.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 23, 2011)

This is how I transport up to 8 bikes now.



This is my new bike hauler, I should be able to haul at least 10 bikes.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2011)

*transport bikes*





I have a 1977 Dodge shorty van that can haul 5 bikes .Also doubles as a rolling garage for bikes ,great for after a ride nobody can mess with your rides while your getting some refreshments in a bar......The vn is the yellow one in the pic.......have had it since 2001.

                                                SKIDKING


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 24, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> With the middleweight bikes I can (carefully) fit two on my 2-arm hitch carrier (with lots of padding/bungies to prevent rubbing), but with our balloon tire bikes, no way are two fitting on that rack. Not without damaging something anyway.
> I have a utility trailer with sides and a wood floor, do they make braces/stands that could easily be bolted down/removed?
> How does everyone travel with them?
> Thx! Darcie




I have a hitch carrier similar to kunzog above but if you search Amazon you can find a bolt on bike carrier accesory to it that bike wheels fit into.  Works for three balloon tire bikes.  Tight fit but it will work.  I have to use 3" pieces of foam pipe insulation in a couple of rub points to prevent scratching. You can buy the bike carrier accessory only and bolt it to your trailer floor.  Wing nuts for a temporary attachment. If interested, e-mail me and I'll send you a photo of mine so you'll see what to look for.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 24, 2011)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I have a hitch carrier similar to kunzog above but if you search Amazon you can find a bolt on bike carrier accesory to it that bike wheels fit into.  Works for three balloon tire bikes.  Tight fit but it will work.  I have to use 3" pieces of foam pipe insulation in a couple of rub points to prevent scratching. You can buy the bike carrier accessory only and bolt it to your trailer floor.  Wing nuts for a temporary attachment. If interested, e-mail me and I'll send you a photo of mine so you'll see what to look for.




Yes please!
nickinator1@gmail.com
Thanks!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Pickup bed mounted bike rack*

I'm still working on the best solution to this damage free carrier.
I have a regular size 6' Ford ranger pickup bed. Laying the bikes down in the bed, using lawn chair cushions to prevent scratches is tacky but, works.
I have tried a few other options that work. I acquired a couple bike store display alluminum angle iron that is configued in an "L" shape. Mounted it with the "L" riser to the headboard of the pickup bed and the 5' angle mounted to the floor of the bed. Because the bikes wanted to wooble as the tracks are too low, I went with the following idea.
Later, I purchased a portable 2 bike rack that are used in the yard. Fastened them to the bed with rope and slide the bikes in the rack. The rack holds the tire in place and there is no need to tie the bike at this end. Secured the rear tires with a "figure 9" clasp & rope to the bed supplied hold down at the rear,  with the bolloon tire resting in the recessed grooves of the bed. This works well but, the rack will tip if a turn is too quick in traffic. 
These portable bike racks can be mounted to the bed, I just don't want to swiss cheese the bed. Still working on this securement.


----------



## robertc (Dec 21, 2011)

*PVC Rack*

I have seen a rack configuration made with PVC pipe that seemed to work nicely.  It’s cheap and can be made with a hacksaw. It holds the front tires in place in the back of a pick up truck or trailer. The one I saw held three or four bikes. Sorry I don’t have photos.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 21, 2011)

*I use a similar method as above*

using this bike rack http://www.amazon.com/Racor-PBS-2R-...7CPJ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1324527950&sr=8-2
then I strap the bike down at the front and the rear with ratchet straps.


----------



## REC (Dec 22, 2011)

*I put them in a box*

This is the box I put them in:




I won't say it will carry the fleet, but it handles up to three full size bikes with no issue... Unless one of them is a tandem or soemtihng of similar length. I have not loaded it up with 20" bikes yet.


I bought this in August of '09, and like it a lot.

REC


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 22, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> With the middleweight bikes I can (carefully) fit two on my 2-arm hitch carrier (with lots of padding/bungies to prevent rubbing), but with our balloon tire bikes, no way are two fitting on that rack. Not without damaging something anyway.
> I have a utility trailer with sides and a wood floor, do they make braces/stands that could easily be bolted down/removed?
> How does everyone travel with them?
> Thx! Darcie




i just did it my self you by on ebay the 3 spot bike rack like you see in the schools and put it in the back of the truck with u bolts


----------



## JOEL (Dec 22, 2011)

By removing pedals and bars, I can get 8 or so into my early (small) Honda Odyssey, (center seats removed). Sheets of cardboard between the bikes prevents damage. For nicer bikes, cut one end out of a bike box and roll the bike inside. This works well as long as the bikes are secured and not moving around.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2011)

Got rear-ended at a stop sign on black Friday, ruined my favorite bike rack... Oh well, I'll get a new one out of the whole ordeal I suppose.






 But I also just got this exclusively for bicycle use.....


----------



## OldRider (Dec 22, 2011)

I love that Panel, Talewinds!That looks exactly like a Grumman van, is that what it is?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks man! Ya it's a '93 14ft Grumman aluminum body on a GM 3500 Dually chassis w/ a replacement Jasper 350TBI w/ 4,000mi on it.

It had a lot of plywood shelving inside when it was a Lance snack truck. I removed most of the shelving already, kept a section behind the driver seat and stained it black and polyurethane. I picked up two brand new leather captains chairs from a Chrysler minivan that was converted to wheelchair-accessible and I'm welding a base frame for a passenger seat. I'll swap the driver seat w/ the new seat so I'll have two nice new leather seats up front.

A St. Louis Advertising-marketing-graphics agency took a shining to what I'm doing and is developing an entire concept around my fledgling brand, which includes graphics for this big van. 

Next spring I'll roll out a mobile bicycle service co....


----------



## hotrod62 (Dec 22, 2011)

when i'm setting up my bikes to diplay at shows i'll use my small cargo trailer i can get about 8 or 10 bikes in a roll then pad every other one  turn the handle bars and remove the pedals. the lay down door makes it very easy to roll them in and out since this picture i have added shelves in the front to store pads and bike stands....


----------



## OBcollector (Dec 31, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> With the middleweight bikes I can (carefully) fit two on my 2-arm hitch carrier (with lots of padding/bungies to prevent rubbing), but with our balloon tire bikes, no way are two fitting on that rack. Not without damaging something anyway.
> I have a utility trailer with sides and a wood floor, do they make braces/stands that could easily be bolted down/removed?
> How does everyone travel with them?
> Thx! Darcie





If the trailer has a wooden floor it should be easy enough to build a wheel chock of 2x4s. Once the wheels are stable, it takes very little anchoring to stabilize a bike. Just an idea. 

OBcollector


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2013)

*PVC rack*

Here is an idea that has worked out for me. The ability to break down the sections to fit whatever width is needed is a good idea. Just remember to not glue the pieces together.

Here is the google search pic






And my rendition to fit my needs. I just shortened the height with the long braces with the short pieces to acquire a shorter height.






And for the trailer











This can also be used outside your hauler to hold the bikes.


----------



## geech34-2nd (Aug 4, 2013)

*Bicycle transport*

This works for me


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Trunk carrier for a ladies tank bike*

I need a good sturdy rear decklid or trunk bike rack to haul my niece's 58 Starlet to college.
The standard 2 bike racks that I have seen, have a simple top bar securement.
Because the Starlet has a cantilever mounted horn tank, I need a configuration to secure without damaging the tank.
If I was there to reassemble the bike (because it looks like the tank would have to be removed then I could probably use this rack....but, it's my niece and she just isn't talented enough to figure the reassembly. Nor would I want her to try.

How do you girl heavyweight/middleweight tank bike collectors secure this bike to such a rack?
Or is there a rack on the market (that won't break the bank) that will work.

Here is the bike and the rack I have tried to fit the bike. Come short of turning the bike over, it just won't fit.





Couldn't get it to fit the conventional way.
So here it is with the rack arms level. Which is too scary.
Then if I adjust the right side arm to be higher and fitted through the chainring. But, the strap will need to be fabricated for the rear fork mount.....what do you guys think?
300+ miles on this transport.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2013)

,


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 4, 2013)

JD, Google "bike beam".  It is a bar that attaches at the handle bar stem and runs to the seat post attaching it to it.  The ends are coated in rubber to prevent scratching your bike.  They are easy to attach.  You then attach the bike beam to the bike rack rather than the bike itself.  My wife uses it with a trunk rack on her Honda Civic.  Usually anyone who sells the racks will also carry these.  I use them all the time on my Huffy & my wife's cruiser on the back of my Tahoe, they work great and save the paint on your bike as well.  Here's those bikes being carried using them.








jd56 said:


> I need a good sturdy rear decklid or trunk bike rack to haul my niece's 58 Starlet to college.
> The standard 2 bike racks that I have seen, have a simple top bar securement.
> Because the Starlet has a cantilever mounted horn tank, I need a configuration to secure without damaging the tank.
> If I was there to reassemble the bike (because it looks like the tank would have to be removed then I could probably use this rack....but, it's my niece and she just isn't talented enough to figure the reassembly. Nor would I want her to try.
> ...


----------



## Ron g (Aug 4, 2013)

*Has anyone used this one?*

http://www.autoanything.com/bike-racks/69A1573A0A0.aspx


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is one cool idea. 




With a few modifications one could carry easily 5-7 bikes.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 4, 2013)

Hehe, like a bicycle flatbed.


----------



## bon (Aug 4, 2013)

Does this one count??


----------



## TexasDart (Aug 5, 2013)

good thread...I am looking at a trunk mount for my Lincoln MKS...but I'm also worried about scratching the paint...anyway to protect the vehicle too.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 5, 2013)

Trunk mounts tend to scratch and damage the paint from my experience.


----------



## TexasDart (Aug 5, 2013)

that's kind of what I was afraid of...


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 5, 2013)

and don't get rear ended


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 5, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Trunk mounts tend to scratch and damage the paint from my experience.




Did not expect you to have a mini....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a Dodge Grand Caravan with "stow n go" (tm) so I have an open cargo bay with the seats tucked.
I believe I have had 8 bicycles in there at once, buffered with blankets, bungee corded, and wedged at the tires to prevent front to back movement.
Always remove the pedals, every other seat, and bars.
Chris


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 5, 2013)

*Load & go .....*

Here are 6 I took to the Ink & Iron Show ..... I have fit 9 & one of the 9 was a tandem ... It looks small but it is surprising how much I can fit in it ... like a circus clown car ....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 5, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Did not expect you to have a mini....




I traded a bike for it


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2013)

bon said:


> Does this one count??




Does that thing have the Death Bike rear suspension?:eek:


----------



## TexasDart (Aug 5, 2013)

we had one of those stow and go mini-vans on vacation darn things are like cargo vans when you lay down the seats...I can see why people drive them now.     Course after I totaled my CrownVic in CO...I still couldn't convince my wife she really needed one.


----------



## bike (Aug 5, 2013)

*sure*



fordmike65 said:


> Does that thing have the Death Bike rear suspension?:eek:




looks like it!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 5, 2013)

*No*



fordmike65 said:


> Does that thing have the Death Bike rear suspension?:eek:




Not even close


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe I should've worded my post differently. It _reminds_ me of the Huffman "Death Bike" suspension...just a little.


----------



## bon (Aug 19, 2013)

*Death Bike*



fordmike65 said:


> Does that thing have the Death Bike rear suspension?:eek:




yeah I think it resembles it a little bit..  its a home made one. I just thought it might help my ass with the bare seat?

But both sides working, fully independent, you wouldn't feel you have no foam on your seat. best riding cruiser experience I ever had.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 19, 2013)

Not typical of how I transport a bike, but while visiting my friend in Louisville this summer we just threw them up on top of the...car?


----------

